

Ignatious Sancho – first black Briton to vote in a British election - DanBC
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignatius_Sancho

======
DanBC
[http://abolition.e2bn.org/people_30.html](http://abolition.e2bn.org/people_30.html)

> He worked as a servant in Greenwich and then for the Duke of Montagu. Sancho
> taught himself to read and spoke out against the slave trade. He went on to
> compose music and write poetry and plays. In 1773, Sancho and his wife set
> up a grocer's shop in Westminster. Sancho was very well known and his shop
> became a meeting place for some of the most famous writers, artists, actors
> and politicians of the day. As a financially-independent householder, he
> became the first black person of African origin to vote in parliamentary
> elections in Britain (1774 & 1780).

